# Headset?



## I Am That Is (Oct 2, 2012)

Well today my $100 dollar headphones got stolen, so I need to look for a replacement pair. I'm on a budget do to other things and I can only really spend ~$50 on a pair. This would be for gaming. I need comfort for long periods of time, a good mic ( I voice chat heavily due to tf2 and DOTA 2) and durability. Any recommendations? Do you think it's worth saving for something higher? To be honest I just need a pair soon because I hate using earbuds on my computer.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 2, 2012)

Well I saw this on Amazon for $50 with a lot of good reviews? 
http://amzn.com/B005DQG0BO

Cross check reviews on Newegg to see?


----------



## Kajet (Oct 2, 2012)

My personal recommendation would be this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001FY7LBQ/


----------



## Runefox (Oct 2, 2012)

+1 for Turtle Beach. Excellent comfort and good sound quality. I've got the DPX21 (PX21 packaged w/DSS digital amp box) myself, and I really enjoy the quality of the sound. While being lighter and way comfier than my Audio Technica ATH-M50's, it provides similar sound, plus it's got a microphone and in-line controls. The X12 is the equivalent to the P11, which is what you should be looking at for a PC/PS3 headset. The X12 is geared for the 360, and as such uses its proprietary 2.5mm jack for the headset.

Comparing mine to the P11, the PX21 has slightly better speakers, a stereo expander switch, and a fine-adjustable bass boost control. Both have the same microphone, except they're on different styles of boom. Overall, good choice.

Oh, and if you're looking for something PC-specific, you can get the Z11 (same as the P11) for a few bucks cheaper still. It only lacks the in-line amp and USB connection, so you get a basic volume and mic on/off switch plus the standard 3.5mm jacks.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 2, 2012)

Ehh, unless they are high end Turtle Beaches they pick up all sorts of background noise and it pisses off the other players. That's the case with mine I picked up at target for $60.  They are comfortable and sound good, just be sure you don't have a fan or tv on with the sound on in the room.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 2, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Ehh, unless they are high end Turtle Beaches they pick up all sorts of background noise and it pisses off the other players. That's the case with mine I picked up at target for $60.  They are comfortable and sound good, just be sure you don't have a fan or tv on with the sound on in the room.


This is why you use push to talk or mute the microphone when you're not speaking.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 2, 2012)

Mine is for the Xbox, but I also use it for pc.  Its the same either way,  push to talk works to but you hear the persons voice along with a loud buzz from the computer fans.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Mine is for the Xbox, but I also use it for pc.  Its the same either way,  push to talk works to but you hear the persons voice along with a loud buzz from the computer fans.



That actually could be due to a grounding issue with your CPU case. I know the Antec cases have this issue in particular. http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/267466-31-front-panel-audio-static-noise

Rune, on the box it says PC compatible and the images in Amazon show jacks for a regular PC too.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 22, 2012)

I would just recommend getting a decent Mic and a decent pair of headphones, headsets don't tend to have the best quality .


----------



## Aidy (Oct 22, 2012)

I just use Ozone's headsets, cheap but really good for its pricetag.


----------

